# Civil engineer jobs in Australia?



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

Anybody sucessfully secured a job in civil engineering, any discipline, like structural, geotechnical, steel, construction, marine, port and habor et al.. in Australia recently? Thanks


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

no civil engineer on earth?


----------



## dragongx (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi!
I am a Civil Engineer and have been searching for a job in Australia for the past 4 months and so far the response is very low. It seems that local experience is very essential to secure a job! I don't know how to get the local experience if no one is willing to take you! Market is also very slow now and all information about SKILLS SHORTAGES is BS, trust me!
Are you in Australia already?


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi.
I have applied as CE and expecting to b thr by end f year... by background is structural engg. Can u tell m the status design jobs thr? Also is maket for CE getting worse or better?


----------



## khan123 (May 2, 2013)

Hello;

Basically i am civil engineer from India with more than 10 years experience in the field of Construction Planning and Scheduling for residential building's and other infrastructure projects and expertise in planning and scheduling software's like Primavera and as a passion i will be teaching planning, monitoring and controlling for construction projects to students. i have worked in middle east countries also.

Now i am planning to migrate to Australia by applying for my PR from india , as i can see lot of jobs in Australia for construction professional especially for construction /mining planning and scheduling engineers

As i am ready to work any where in Australia , so i want to know before a head

can i get any full time job in my professional (Construction Planning and Scheduling)..

or

if not can i get any part time in my same profession (Construction Planning and Scheduling) near any construction company...
or

can i get any job like construction supervisor at construction companies

or

The most worst case is after landing in Australia can i get any part time jobs in any field to survive or support my self until things go better and i get my professional job.

or as i heard from this forum that """Australian jobs are dead in construction..."""

My most concern is the least can i get any part time jobs so that i can start a new life and slowly i can apply for professional jobs..

can i teach/ train in any organization or students by giving the Advertisement about construction planning ,scheduling, primavera... as i have seen lot of companies teach primavera in Australia........ if yes where i need to register my certificates..

regards


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

I landed a job as a PM for NSW operations for a building material supplier, and I have been here for three weeks. My profile does include a US Masters, and a wide range of international experience which could have possibly made a difference. I begin work in a week - and no I am not working for a lowball salary. I can tell you that there aren't too many opportunities. I targeted all companies big, small - anything I could find.

* Send out as many resumes as possible -
* Not all positions are advertised on job portals - you need to apply to all companies individually.
* I had over 5 personal interviews, and 2 job offers - canceled one interview, turned down one offer.
* if a company is small please don't assume that they can't afford to pay you. It comes down to your negotiation skills. 
* Residential and fit-out markets are doing better in the Sydney and Sydney suburban areas. 

I mentioned this in other threads - it comes down to how well you sell yourself.

Good luck guys - if I can do it - so can you!


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

whatdoumean said:


> I landed a job as a PM for NSW operations for a building material supplier, and I have been here for three weeks. My profile does include a US Masters, and a wide range of international experience which could have possibly made a difference. I begin work in a week - and no I am not working for a lowball salary. I can tell you that there aren't too many opportunities. I targeted all companies big, small - anything I could find.
> 
> * Send out as many resumes as possible -
> * Not all positions are advertised on job portals - you need to apply to all companies individually.
> ...



sir,
I have done my B.E. in CE from Maharashtra and currently working as an assistant engineer (site execution in Oil & Gas industry) with 2+ years of experience. Could you please guide me w.r.t how to get into the international market? (My elder brother is already a pr in Australia and lives in Melbourne.)
thanx


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

Anybody else supply positive information on his job hunting process, including first application, cold call, agent contact, employer contact, business development,et al.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

any new inputs friends? or a civil engineer is in a compromising position in aus?


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

The end of the mining boom has made things more complicated for engineering job seekers.


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

endlessmoor said:


> no ans frm anyone?


what do you mean other options?


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

options mean, some other category of jobs


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

endlessmoor said:


> options mean, some other category of jobs


Yeah, that would the next logical step.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

any update about the job status of civil tech or engg in aus now a days?


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

*Civil engineer -Australia queries*

Hey am akhil john from in india just passed civil engineering last year and am trying to come to austraila through visa 489(family sponsored, own brother in Adelaide ) or maybe in student visa
i like to have some information

1- Job opportunities for civil engineering jobs in Australia especially in brisbane ?

2-Is it nice to study any master in civil engineering in Australia for better job opportunities(my brother tells its a waste of money and time (in australia). i dont know how the job market works for civil engineering fields in australia 

3 I have enough time, likely to do software packages in a institution next month(Auto cad,revet,3d max,stadd pro,primvera are some options) cany any civil engineer suggest above or another software package that may have useful in Australia .


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

1. Please check at seek.com.au

2.I agree with your brother about studies.
3.Find some engineers in Australia to guide you about packages.I know many.


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

manomegh said:


> 1. Please check at seek.com.au
> 
> 2.I agree with your brother about studies.
> 3.Find some engineers in Australia to guide you about packages.I know many.


Thanks


hmmmm..am worry about the overall processing time from assenment to visa grant...visa 489 family sponsored


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

*hey*



manomegh said:


> 1. Please check at seek.com.au
> 
> 2.I agree with your brother about studies.
> 3.Find some engineers in Australia to guide you about packages.I know many.


Thanks


hmmmm..am worry about the overall processing time from assenment to visa grant...visa 489 family sponsored


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

akhiljohnforever said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> hmmmm..am worry about the overall processing time from assenment to visa grant...visa 489 family sponsored


Relax.Just take one step at a time. It should be over by 9 months.


----------



## amber521 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi
i am also planning for 489 visa .will complete the requirement of 60 points if my indian b.tech is positively assessed by EA.
But there is one problem as i have no work experience and currently pursuing MBA so what i will write in my CPD and CV?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

*Civil Engineer Jobs*

Hi,
Myself a civil engineer, I am in process for PR through 190 visa, 

what is job scenario regarding civil engineer(s).



*Rather than create a new thread, I've moved your post here, you may want to read back through this thread, and there are several others that may be useful to you. 
*
*In addition to any responses you may get, please consider doing a search of existing threads - if you use the search facility (top of the page), select the Australia forum, and use "Civil Engineer" as the search term, and select search in "Titles only" you may get some useful results.

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

*Civil engineers in australia*

pleaase let me know the scope for a CIVIL Engineer in NSW today


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

azam_suleman said:


> Hi,
> Myself a civil engineer, I am in process for PR through 190 visa,
> 
> what is job scenario regarding civil engineer(s).
> ...


thanks a lot AZAM, by the bye how is the market for US , CIVIL Engineers in SYDNEY >???


----------



## ash78 (Oct 5, 2010)

Situation is really bad for civil engineers. Stories of skills shortages are all......................just stories. There is absolutely no shortage of civil engineers in any part of australia. there are hundreds of applications for every single job and every job is advertised in Seek and other job posting websites which gives impression that there are many jobs out there in the market but reality is opposite. After mining and oil and gas industries slowed down, the job market has become worse and it does not seem to imporve in near future. Apart from being a civil engineer I possess Masters degree in Project Management and PMP certification presented with twelve years plus diversified experience in oil and gas, telecom and Dubai International Airport expansion project..................applying for jobs since last one years and the result is that I could not get even a single interview call despite the fact that many jobs were 100% match of my skills, qualification and experience. Things here are more than worst. I would say things here are strange. At one side we are showing a skills shortage list to the world alluring best talent to come to Australian while on the other hand the Australian Industry is not prepared to even try overseas experienced professionals even without pay! Yes, they do not consider your application even if you are willing to work for them without pay to get work experience.

I am surprised how could somebody get local experience if industry is not willing to take them even when they are willing to work without pay.

For those whom have not yet resigned your current jobs and not landed in Australia, I would suggest to reconsider your decision and wait for the things to improve. And do not think that finding a casual job is easy here. It is also very difficult to get casual work / odd jobs.

Yes if you have plenty of money, Australia is a place for you.


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Although, I will want to stick to my profession as a Construction Professional, my aim is to move to a country that I have been dreaming of. Maybe it is the experience of some that affects the thinking of others, but it all boils down to what you really want. There are some luck that we can hang on to as well. Just believe and try and work harder. 

PS, I am still applying for my VISA. As for me, I have read more success stories than failure that keeps me going. Casual/Odd Jobs will not matter to me..


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

se29m said:


> Although, I will want to stick to my profession as a Construction Professional, my aim is to move to a country that I have been dreaming of. Maybe it is the experience of some that affects the thinking of others, but it all boils down to what you really want. There are some luck that we can hang on to as well. Just believe and try and work harder.
> 
> PS, I am still applying for my VISA. As for me, I have read more success stories than failure that keeps me going. Casual/Odd Jobs will not matter to me..


Yes, I fully agree with Se29m. Unless you try u wont achieve your dream goal. ?the things will improve and am sure there would be jobs for you if you try hard. Best of Luck to u all:second:


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

Awesome & 100% Agree with you.


----------



## rcintra (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello guys,

I've just received my 189 visa. I'm a civil engineer and I plan to move to Australia in a few months.

I've been following this thread for quite some time and I'm really worried about getting a job in Australia.

I'd like someone who is already working in this area to give us some advices:


----------



## Jetendra (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello,

I am a degree holder (4 years in Civil Engineering) from India and working as a project planner/planning manager for construction/building projects from past 10 years.
Can you please tell me which category my occupation would fall under, and who will be the assessing authority?

I had gone through the tasks mentioned in "Construction Project Manager" and found it relevant to my job description.

Please suggest

Regards


----------



## Sophia D. (Mar 12, 2016)

*Transport Engineer*

Hello!

Can anyone pls advise about the job market for Transport Engineers in NSW, Sidney especially. I'm preparing documents for my ss 190 visa, and would like to know what to expect 

Thanks in advance


----------

